
Show HN: Kubernetes on AWS with Kops For Less Than $1/day - ZaneClaes
https://www.technicallywizardry.com/kubernetes-aws-kops-less-than-one-dollar-per-day/
======
SkyLinx
AWS is just too expensive for me. I pay 60 euros per month for my 3 node
Kubernetes cluster with 12 cores, 48 GB of RAM and 480 GB of storage total.
The provider is Hetzner Cloud and offers an excellent service at a great
price. Block storage is also cheap and performs well. If you need just compute
this is a great option, cheaper and a lot less complicated than AWS, GCP and
Azure.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Interesting. I haven’t done a direct comparison, but that pricing is darn
good. I may have to migrate if my traffic grows and it’s easy to use with
mops.

